# What do we think about this?



## TVivian (Jul 7, 2015)

I drive through this town in California every time I head up north on vacation. There is a lovely looking soap shop where the owner makes CP soap and other products in the back. The workshop is open and you can clearly see bottles of pomace OO and Crafters choice products. She makes a lot of medical claims on posted signs in the store and I always get a little annoyed by the sales girl using the words "all natural" and "organic" (the pomace brand she uses is not organic so there goes that claim) She says she uses no FO but her soaps say otherwise to me (chocolate?) anyhow... This sign was painted on her window this time and I wonder how in the world she could claim this.. 



I blurred the company name.


----------



## boyago (Jul 7, 2015)

I think Pfffff.  With a capital P.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, if they made one batch of soap every day and didn't put anything in it that wasn't 100% natural, even if that batch was only one bar, technically, they would be correct in saying they make a 100% synthetic free skincare product every day.  However, I'm sure they (1) do not do that (2) are not the only company in the U.S. that makes synthetic free products and (3) have absolutely no way of proving that claim.  So, personally, my bull**** meter is at 99.9% on this one.  I can't speak for anyone else though.


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2015)

Go in and ask where their lye comes from. It's synthetic, not extracted from the lye tree nut.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 7, 2015)

I want to say something every time I go in!! .. Because there is SO much to say! ....


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 7, 2015)

I like their $99 Shea butter for 8oz. 
And in regards to the soap.. How is it beneficial to make every morning to get freshest possible infusions unless it's melt and pour.. And then you get what.. A tsp or two of oil? 
Otherwise fresh in cp is def not best. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 7, 2015)

newbie said:


> Go in and ask where their lye comes from. It's synthetic, not extracted from the lye tree nut.



Wow!  There's a "lye tree nut"?  :Kitten Love:  Go figure. Ya learn sumpin' new ever' day.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

Theresa, sorry to burst your new found information bubble but I believe (could be wrong) newbie was being sarcastic. 

Lye is usually formed by leaching water through the ashes of burnt trees and such. However, that is usually potassium lye and makes a soft soap.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 8, 2015)

This kind of stuff just makes me sad. I remember someone at a craft show, selling products made from royal jelly, claiming that it could cure cancer. Unfortunately some people will just say anything. And more unfortunately, some will believe them.


----------



## boyago (Jul 8, 2015)

Holy medical claims soap-man!  The $95 shea butter "this butter can help with pre-cancerous skin lesions, eczema & psoriasis and may help with dermatitis as well." they also have an anti-aging spray, and a triple threat to "outsmart" psoriasis.  Poking around the site a little you can find $20 off the butter by following another one of their links.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 8, 2015)

I want to know why you blurred the company name?  She obviously doesn't care who knows, why do you?  I'd hate to think anyone would buy from her over the internet, not knowing her " strategy ".


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> I want to know why you blurred the company name?  She obviously doesn't care who knows, why do you?  I'd hate to think anyone would buy from her over the internet, not knowing her " strategy ".




I know.. I guess I just feel bad talking trash. I'm too nice, which is why I've never said anything in person either! I also figured that whomever wanted to know could figure it out.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't know how they sell the creams and such at that price. Id never pay that much without it being a very well known product.. And actually not even then. Lol  it's Shea butter based!? And what is micro filtered Shea. Never heard of it and have to wonder if it's just something they deemed a new product? Is it a new term for ultra refined?


----------



## boyago (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually after finding their site and then pointing out what I think are silly claims I realize I am kind of picking on this company when they are not here to defend themselves is bad form.  anyway. those are some pretty tall claims and prices.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Unfortunately, posting here is not likely to help their intended victims (although it is tough to have much sympathy for someone who would pay the kind of prices you guys have mentioned, I did not check the site) most folks here are pretty savvy w/r/t claims like that.  

I would want to vent, too, though Viv.  I might not have been able to stop myself from saying "you know, I am a soaper, and the "x" I buy is so much cheaper that this, what makes yours different?"  And then keep chivvying away when she brings up the alleged differences.

I wouldn't worry about bad form though, it does seem to be kind of crappy to target gullible tourists that much for what amounts to snake oil products/prices.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

boyago said:


> Actually after finding their site and then pointing out what I think are silly claims I realize I am kind of picking on this company when they are not here to defend themselves is bad form.  anyway. those are some pretty tall claims and prices.




Nope, not bad form. I think she's asking for it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 8, 2015)

It's folks like that that make get me so ticked off.  They make it hard on those that are honest and upfront.  She doesn't even list ingredients on a lot of her products on her site.  Is she selling melt and pour?   Especially since she claims made fresh daily.  Scary!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Unfortunately, posting here is not likely to help their intended victims (although it is tough to have much sympathy for someone who would pay the kind of prices you guys have mentioned, I did not check the site) most folks here are pretty savvy w/r/t claims like that.
> 
> I would want to vent, too, though Viv.  I might not have been able to stop myself from saying "you know, I am a soaper, and the "x" I buy is so much cheaper that this, what makes yours different?"  And then keep chivvying away when she brings up the alleged differences.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about bad form though, it does seem to be kind of crappy to target gullible tourists that much for what amounts to snake oil products/prices.




It does feel good to vent to people who understand for sure haha.. 

What bugs me more than her prices is the fact that we as soap sellers are so careful about what we claim (I am anyway). I have this fear that if I claim my soap does anything, I'm going to get a letter in the mail fining, me or shutting me down or I don't know what else. I desperately want to put a sign on my shop display that says "helps eliminate eczema" "cures dry skin" "treats acne" because I've seen all of those claims be truth. And then here she is, doing just that for years and nothing happens. It's frustrating and makes me want to bend the rules too. 

But I won't.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 8, 2015)

People keep mentioning a website but I didnt see one... That sounds completely outragreous though. $99 for some shea butter?? 

I went into a "humanity" store w/ my mom in new smyrna beach a few weeks ago. They had shea butter (maybe 2 oz) for $30 each. They had testers out and my mom smelled one. She made a gross retching noise and I was like "let me smell" (you know, curiosity and all). It was completely rancid. More rancid than the first soap I made. IT WAS SO BAD. But, my mom had never smelled that before. To her, it just smelled bad and she thought it was the scent of shea butter. I was almost compelled to tell the lady at the counter.  

Thats what places like this do. It just makes all "fresh, handmade" cosmetics/soaps "smell bad" to customers down the line.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

So I googled the name of the company, and the first result read, as a description..."Handcrafted soaps and bath products produced in a solar/wind powered yurt in Santa Margarita, CA."... just sayin'...  There were other results for the same name, but most seemed to point to this same company. There's just so many things on the site that baffle me. If a bar of soap is made today, there is abso no way it will last 4-6 weeks if used every day. In the soap descriptions, they make all sorts of medicals claims, but there is a complete medical disclaimer that says "Information and statements regarding health related benefits of certain ingredients are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease." No wonder non-soapy folks don't know what to believe.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

Galaxy, look at the top of the photo and read the shadow backwards...that's how I found it...lol


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah I zoomed in on the area cause i wanted to see since I'm in California and travel the state a ton. 
We have annual passes to Disney and headed back to Monterey this weekend. Plus family in SD, LA, north.. So I want maybe pop in sometime if I can. Always love stopping at soap shops when I can find them and this is an interesting one.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 8, 2015)

Stacy: Thats the site I just found, myself and I'm just sort of staring at it a lot

I like how they say anyone who doesn't sell 'fresh' soap made that day is some how cheating their customers


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

Also the part where they say they list every ingredient in the products, but if you pick a soap, it just tells you the extra ingredients, not all the ingredients. :Kitten Love:



TheDragonGirl said:


> Stacy: Thats the site I just found, myself and I'm just sort of staring at it a lot
> 
> I like how they say anyone who doesn't sell 'fresh' soap made that day is some how cheating their customers


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

I have to admit, when I see stuff like this I am really tempted to email the business/shop and say: "Please note that almost all of your advertising is illegal/sanctionable under current FDA requirements, and could result in, among other things, prosecution/fines/product confiscation/business closure.  As well as misleading consumers, such advertising is damaging to the hand-made soaping industry, and other responsible soap-makers/sellers who are willing to comply with relevant regulations.  Sincerely, not_ally, Esq."

And then I come to my senses


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I triple-dog-dare you to do it not_ally!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I thought you were joking about the pre-cancerous lesions thing. You were not. This is awful!!! 

You know whats even worse about that body butter? The name is in papyrus font.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

Omg NotAlly - They would likely think it's from FDA.. you sound so official! ha. But then you do have a background for that.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Doriette, the problem is that people like this will get scared for about a minute and then just ignore it, which will irritate me even more (and since I am somewhat anal) make me want to follow-up.  But the only way to really get a response is to turn them in to the FDA and let them know I am doing that.  I am not willing to do that, not b/c I care about these people, but it could have negative/unintended consequences for sellers generally, even the responsible ones.  Unlikely, but I am still concerned about stuff like that.

If you guys want I will send them the one email and let you know if they respond ...


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Theresa, sorry to burst your new found information bubble but I believe (could be wrong) newbie was being sarcastic.
> 
> Lye is usually formed by leaching water through the ashes of burnt trees and such. However, that is usually potassium lye and makes a soft soap.



Ha!  So was I.  You are so sweet to set me straight, though.    That's awesome!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> You know whats even worse about that body butter? The name is in papyrus font.




I just laughed so hard!!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 8, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Ha!  So was I.  You are so sweet to set me straight, though.    That's awesome!



I thought that could be the case but, I only realized that after I posted it of course. I thought "oh, duh, shes probably being sarcastic". I left it jusssst in case though.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I just laughed so hard!!!!



Me, too!  Reverse snorted my water.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 8, 2015)

This is terrifying! Along with everything else, how is she claiming to be the only one doing what everyone here can do? Ugh. 

ETA: well, I don't think anyone would claim their lye is not synthetic haha


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 8, 2015)

Now, now, I think we are all lacking a generosity of spirit with this one... Aren't we all aware of the tremendous overhead of making magical products in alternative energy yurts?  

Before this shop came along, I exclusively sourced my beauty products from cave homes powered by dogs on treadmills.  Then the shop exclusively selling teepee-made B&B powered by thermal vents opened up and I had another option. Now I hear about this exciting new shop!  Thanks for sharing!  A girl likes to have options.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Now, now, I think we are all lacking a generosity of spirit with this one... Aren't we all aware of the tremendous overhead of making magical products in alternative energy yurts?
> 
> Before this shop came along, I exclusively sourced my beauty products from cave homes powered by dogs on treadmills.  Then the shop exclusively selling teepee-made B&B powered by thermal vents opened up and I had another option. Now I hear about this exciting new shop!  Thanks for sharing!  A girl likes to have options.



Yeah at first I was like oh no.. I think we are in trouble and getting told so for being mean.
Then I kept reading and choked on my coffee just a wee bit... :clap:


----------



## Retropixie (Jul 8, 2015)

The sad thing is that people like this are the ones that ruin it for the rest of us. I wonder if she is doing nothing but MP and not CP?  I would have said something to her about her claims....but I tend to speak up when I see something like this.  

If only we had all thought to mark up our shea that much! Dang it!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 8, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> Also the part where they say they list every ingredient in the products, but if you pick a soap, it just tells you the extra ingredients, not all the ingredients. :Kitten Love:



yeah I was looking at that too, because I was seriously wondering what kind of recipe they were using that made it hard enough they could even begin to think about selling it after making it in the morning

I wonder if the 'only shop in usa' thing is actually referring to them selling same day and not the no synthetics claim

in which case- yeah they are because everyone else knows better


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

It's cold process and it's as 'fresh as possible since it needs to sit 4 weeks to cure and complete the process'. From the business


----------



## boyago (Jul 8, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Now, now, I think we are all lacking a generosity of spirit with this one... Aren't we all aware of the tremendous overhead of making magical products in alternative energy yurts?
> 
> Before this shop came along, I exclusively sourced my beauty products from cave homes powered by dogs on treadmills.  Then the shop exclusively selling teepee-made B&B powered by thermal vents opened up and I had another option. Now I hear about this exciting new shop!  Thanks for sharing!  A girl likes to have options.



whoa whoa whoa, lets not drag the yurts into this.
    -boyago (Renewable energy student and aspiring yurt builder)

Also in their our process page they specifically mention Lush in negative light so if anybody wants to drop a dime you could let their corporate lawyers do the heavy lifting.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm almost positive the soaps are CP. the back shelves are filled with metal jugs of Pomace olive oil. It's the same brand from Smart and Final that I use when I need pomace (why would she need so much OO if it's not CP, right) She uses individual molds for the soaps and the backside has a fair amount of ash. My daughter talked me into buying a bar of soap there one time because it smelled like chocolate cake. I've never been able to detect the scent of chocolate in my soaps without FO. Even when using melted chocolate and cocoa powder.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 8, 2015)

boyago said:


> whoa whoa whoa, lets not drag the yurts into this.
> -boyago (Renewable energy student and aspiring yurt builder)
> 
> Also in their our process page they specifically mention Lush in negative light so if anybody wants to drop a dime you could let their corporate lawyers do the heavy lifting.




Sorry, I have no problem with alternative energy or yurts (adorable!).  But mentioning yurts when trying to sell folks $$$$ shea is just goofy.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

Tvivian they are.. I posted two back about it.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

jenneelk said:


> Tvivian they are.. I posted two back about it.




We musta been typing at the same time.


----------



## Retropixie (Jul 8, 2015)

Keep in mind...we all can make soap fresh daily. It doesn't mean it's sold that day. It's just clever wording IMHO


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 8, 2015)

Not ally, would, hypothetically, a group of businesses who do make non synthetic products daily have any case against her for her advertising?

I mean she is trying, and most likely succeeding in taking away business from other legitimate businesses through her false advertising. 

Just wondering of course. . . (Curiousity will kill me yet!)


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 8, 2015)

In the FAQ section in response to the question of whether their soap contains lye, they answer 'no' and then correctly explain about the chemical reaction yada, yada, yada.... and then they go on to say that they use food-grade lye, the 'same lye that's used in olives and bagels' (I'd like to point out that lye is not actually used 'in' olives or bagels as if it's a part the 'making' ingredients like flour or yeast are, for example. I'd use a different word than 'in', but I digress). 

Anyway, the fact that they _say_ they use food-grade lye _implies_ to me they are making lye-based soap instead of MP, but then under the next question in the FAQs (which inquires about the benefits of using 'fresh soap', as opposed to soap that was 'made months ago'), they make the argument that it's just "common sense" to use herbs and spices when they are "fresh" instead of "stale", and then they go on to make the implication that the herbs and spices used in their soap will be better able to "heal" one's skin or make it "healthier" if the soap is used when fresh, since the herbs and spices are 'more potent' when fresh.

I wonder what they define as being 'fresh soap'?



> It's cold process and it's as 'fresh as possible since it needs to sit 4 weeks to cure and complete the process'. From the business


 
Where did you find that, Jen? I can't seem to find it on their site?


IrishLass


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

IrishLass I emailed them.  haha.. yeah I couldn't handle my curiosity and found no problem emailing and asking since I could be a potential consumer if/when I make a stop there on one of my vacations. They are near where I go..


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh yeah, I also just remembered we have a shop similar (not nearly as bad) in the town where I live. No shame here, this is the website:

http://www.soapmakermonica.com/

If they are on here, they should know better anyway. They also say they only use essential oils but have pretty ridiculous fragrances if you ask me. Lets be honest, you cant have vanilla eo and you cant charge $5 for a bar with rose eo (or sandalwood)

Also, that comment about being "as fresh as possible from this company is such bull... What a way to dupe customers...


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 8, 2015)

jenneelk said:


> IrishLass I emailed them.  haha.. yeah I couldn't handle my curiosity and found no problem emailing and asking since I could be a potential consumer if/when I make a stop there on one of my vacations. They are near where I go..


 
You are awesome, Jennee! :clap: 




			
				galaxyMLP said:
			
		

> Also, that comment about being "as fresh as possible from this company is such bull... What a way to dupe customers...


 
And you are so right, Galaxy! 


IrishLass


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Stacy: Thats the site I just found, myself and I'm just sort of staring at it a lot
> 
> I like how they say anyone who doesn't sell 'fresh' soap made that day is some how cheating their customers



Ha! I would never sell my customers "fresh" soap


----------



## boyago (Jul 8, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Sorry, I have no problem with alternative energy or yurts (adorable!).  But mentioning yurts when trying to sell folks $$$$ shea is just goofy.


That's true but solar cells and hand crafted yurts don't buy themselves!  Baby needs a new Tesla Power Wall.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Not ally, would, hypothetically, a group of businesses who do make non synthetic products daily have any case against her for her advertising?
> 
> Dory, IMO, probably not, b/c most causes of action require actual damages.  So unless you (or the group) could establish that you were being directly injured, with quantifiable monetary losses, it would be hard to establish a case, ie; you would be deemed to lack "standing" to sue.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2015)

Well I just got another email out of the blue from them so they could address the glycerin part of my question.. And I really just think they believe fresh soap is better. 
She said she uses hers the next day to test since she has really sensitive skin but let's it sit a few weeks to dry out and last longer.

Oh and glycerin soap is usually just synthetics.. But it's cold process with synthetics added then hardened into a loaf and sold to be made into a quick soap. The ingredients were put together a really long time ago for the initial soap. 

Huh... Not sure what to make of the email.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm sorry, I have no idea what a "yurt" is; however, it sounds like a disease good Mormon girls like me would never get.  Just sayin...


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

QUOTE: "And I really just think they believe fresh soap is better. 
She said she uses hers the next day to test since she has really sensitive skin but let's it sit a few weeks to dry out and last longer ... it's cold process with synthetics added then hardened into a loaf and sold to be made into a quick soap. The ingredients were put together a really long time ago for the initial soap."

The fact that she really believes it makes it even worse for me, how much does this woman know about making soap?  It does make her seem a little less evil, but that still leaves the blatant overcharging issue.

And like you, I have no idea what to make of the weird glycerin/cp brew.  She really does seem kind of crazed.

ETA:  Boyago, if you are reading, I think Lush and its lawyers would consider this woman to be a gnat on the ass of a rhino in furthest Africa.  So many people diss them that I would think they would ignore anything that doesn't actually put a dent in their business.


----------



## Spice (Jul 9, 2015)

I let others tell me how it works for them. I have heard of my body butters removing heads of warts. I have heard of people getting them out of depression, and of rashes going away. I even have a serum that is used as a hand lotion. I could hardly believe this one, this woman told me that she had lesions from some kind of scrubs that she uses at work, and one day she decided to try the face serum on her hands and it heal them. 

When something works there's no need for hype.:clap:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 13, 2015)

> extracted from the lye tree nut.



Lmfao that actually made me LOL for real and spit tea on my kindle


----------



## Dahila (Jul 13, 2015)

Teresa is joking too and being sarcastic Hehe


----------



## MorpheusPA (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, but is it OK that I use the lye beetle's essence to make my soap instead?  I mean, it's not vegan or anything, but with the infestation of lye beetles in the garden, it's sure cheaper...



But seriously.  I find a lot of claims people make kind of funny.  Or they would be funny if they weren't so sad.  Apparently I'm shorting my gift recipients by aging my high olive soaps for eight to nine months before giving them away.  Seriously.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 14, 2015)

> The sad thing is that people like this are the ones that ruin it for the rest of us. I wonder if she is doing nothing but MP and not CP? I would have said something to her about her claims....but I tend to speak up when I see something like this.


Right on, *Retropixie*! Just looking at the picture posted I just about choked--by claiming that hers is the ONLY company making "synthetic-free" skincare products (and I don't even know where to begin with that choice of words), she's implying that everyone else is just gleefully tearing open boxes delivered from Monsanto HQ and pouring "synthetics" into their soaps, no doubt while rubbing their hands together and cackling, and probably not even in a solar/wind powered yurt but in some house (ew!) that is powered by electricity (fascists!).

We are all doing this to succeed--in giving ourselves, friends and family a great bathing experience and being kind to their skin; or in having a nice little business that does good in the world. I'd like to believe that while we wish for own own success, we do not wish for others to fail, but that's the result of making such a claim. So much for hippie-dippy love and peace and sunshine. All the Ren Faire flower wreaths in the world can't make up for the fact that you just dissed me and the hobby I love so much.

Perusing their FAQ, though, is a delight. She explains how to bathe. She creates a fascinating false dichotomy between "fresh" soap and its natural opposite, "stale" soap. (!!!)  But I have to give her props for clever marketing: sell fast-melting barely-cured soaps, promise people they'll last 4 to 6 weeks, whereupon they'll need another bar. Why have I been waiting until my soaps are cured, mild, and gentle when I could just tell customers they won't last long and they'll have to come back for more?


----------



## Aline (Jul 15, 2015)

OMG, they have TWO stores: San Luis Obispo and Pismo beach!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 15, 2015)

I know some people feel bad about 'dissing' another company, but this is just obscene. Some of the claims and comments are total lies - that's not marketing, it's just plain ignorance (in which case they should not be running a business) or they are willfully misleading people (in which case they should enter politics). Either way, it's bad news. 

It's an interesting case for those who are anti-regulation who say that the market will correct itself and bad practices/soap makes will go out of business.........


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 15, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It's an interesting case for those who are anti-regulation who say that the market will correct itself and bad practices/soap makes will go out of business.........



If this were a big company, I might (probably not but might) be with you. As it is they have 2 stores and frankly we do not know the finances of the stores. Did she take out a big loan and open the stores together?  Is she independently wealthy? In which case the stores could be failing and still stay open. I'm willing to bet this store will not succeed to become a national icon, or even make it to the stock exchange.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 15, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> If this were a big company, I might (probably not but might) be with you. As it is they have 2 stores and frankly we do not know the finances of the stores. Did she take out a big loan and open the stores together?  Is she independently wealthy? In which case the stores could be failing and still stay open. I'm willing to bet this store will not succeed to become a national icon, or even make it to the stock exchange.



I meant that it is one to watch - does it tank or do a good amount of business to stay afloat or even expand a great deal?  Would be a living example of the theory, although of course just one example.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 15, 2015)

MorpheusPA said:


> Yeah, but is it OK that I use the lye beetle's essence to make my soap instead?  I mean, it's not vegan or anything, but with the infestation of lye beetles in the garden, it's sure cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously.  I find a lot of claims people make kind of funny.  Or they would be funny if they weren't so sad.  Apparently I'm shorting my gift recipients by aging my high olive soaps for eight to nine months before giving them away.  Seriously.



Shame on you!  Those poor gift recipients, getting "stale" soap that is hard and mild and lasts long.  What the heck are you thinking?  You shouldn't be giving out such products.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 15, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I have to admit, when I see stuff like this I am really tempted to email the business/shop and say: "Please note that almost all of your advertising is illegal/sanctionable under current FDA requirements, and could result in, among other things, prosecution/fines/product confiscation/business closure. As well as misleading consumers, such advertising is damaging to the hand-made soaping industry, and other responsible soap-makers/sellers who are willing to comply with relevant regulations. Sincerely, not_ally, Esq."
> 
> And then I come to my senses


 
I was looking for the "like" button on this post and realized duh! Lol I didn't realize there was no like buttons on the SMF threads as there are on other tapatalk forums. 

Either way I like your idea! Tempting I'm sure. 

Here I am, a brand new soaper, researching like a mad woman and worrying about all the little things involved in just making soap safe enough for *giving* it away, and people like this are out there doing stuff like that? These folks must have either no conscience or no concern for their customers (likely both) because they are obviously all about making money, not producing a high quality product and having artisan integrity.



snappyllama said:


> Now, now, I think we are all lacking a generosity of spirit with this one... Aren't we all aware of the tremendous overhead of making magical products in alternative energy yurts?
> 
> Before this shop came along, I exclusively sourced my beauty products from cave homes powered by dogs on treadmills. Then the shop exclusively selling teepee-made B&B powered by thermal vents opened up and I had another option. Now I hear about this exciting new shop! Thanks for sharing! A girl likes to have options.


 
Lmfao I just spit iced tea on my kindle Hahahahaha


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Gigi, just keep doing what you are doing, it is the best way for both gifting and selling.  Plus the research and work are so much fun, they are the best way to learn.  The folks that don't do it are not just doing their customers a disservice and probably making bad soap - or soap that is not as good as it could be - they are missing out on a lot.  Although that woman just seems bat&(* crazy.

There is a like button on the bottom of each post, it is in pretty teeny letters, though!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Gigi, just keep doing what you are doing, it is the best way for both gifting and selling. Plus the research and work are so much fun, they are the best way to learn. The folks that don't do it are not just doing their customers a disservice and probably making bad soap - or soap that is not as good as it could be - they are missing out on a lot. Although that woman just seems bat&(* crazy.
> 
> There is a like button on the bottom of each post, it is in pretty teeny letters, though!


 
Ally thanks for the encouragement and I agree with the batshoop crazy lol. I'm enjoying the research very much (my geek side loves the technical stuff lol) ... and what little button? I'm in tapatalk on kindle fire, maybe I don't see a little button cuz I'm not on the website itself? Dunno

I answered my own question lol it's on the website but not on tapatalk


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't want to beat a dead horse, so I at least won't start a new thread, but I am annoyed. Regarding "fresh" soap, she is not alone. I went to the Sterling Renaissance Festival yesterday and a vendor was purposely selling un-cured soap, with directions on the wrapping to let the soap sit until it doesn't feel spongey anymore. Ugh! 
I guess I appreciate keeping the costumer informed, but a lamen is not going to understand why they shouldn't use the soap right away and we all know how good people are at following directions anyway...


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 2, 2015)

I was selling yesterday and one of the vendors had "fresh" soaps. So fresh it smashed in my hand, just from picking it up. 

Then there was a conversation about how not all aqueous products need a preservative. 

That's when I tuned out.


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 2, 2015)

Soft, harsh soap and moldy everything else. Lovely.


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 2, 2015)

KristaMarie said:


> Soft, harsh soap and moldy everything else. Lovely.




Yeah. I was not impressed. But, I had a great day in sales and was approached about wholesaling in a new location.


----------



## Dana89 (Aug 2, 2015)

MY god! I worry about telling my family and friends that my soap is moisturizing, and I am not even selling it too them. I have actually had an argument with my sister who gave a bar to a friend of hers to help when she had an exzema(sp?) patch that would not go away. My sister said "here try my sister's soap, it will get rid of it". I pulled my well meaning sis aside and chewed her out for phrasing it that way. I told her next time just say "here try this soap, maybe a different kind of soap will help". I am really paranoid about this stuff. I do want too start selling in a few months and I read, read, read about labeling. I am assuming if you cannot put it on a label you should not be saying it either. My friends and family are the ones who end up telling me how it helps their skin and ask for more. Business should be the same way, you let your product speak for itself.
Her store is is like driving by a Liquer store and it has a sign saying Fresh Wine, Whiskey and Cheese. Made yesterday!!!


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 2, 2015)

Good for you, houseofwool! Obviously good product speaks for itself.

Dana, I've had a friend do the exact same thing and I was traumatized. I guess we shouldn't be, as we can't be held responsible for what others say about our products.


----------

